# Boas > General Boas >  Nicaraguan Boa questions.....

## SVT Wylde

I was cruising Craigslist and I found a lady with a 9 month old Nicaraguan Boa for sale. She seems like she knows the basics about snakes but a few things she said threw red flags....

1. She said she is selling him because her ball python hates him and wont tolerate him. I have no idea why they are together for any reason and it seems like a silly reason to rehome him. 

2. He wont constrict his food. She is feeding him pinkies and she said he just strikes and swallows it down. He looks big enough to take larger prey so that might be the problem and he physically cant constrict anything that small.

3. She said he isnt like most snakes and he has a hard time hanging on to her with anything other than his tail. She said she has to support his weight with her hands. 

4. I have a PVC enclosure with a RHP but she says he hates a basking light and prefers his heat pad. She said she has in on a thermostat but Im sure he isnt thrilled with a bright hot light in his face so I wasnt to concerned about that. 

5. If he isnt handled daily she said he gets snippy. He doesnt bite but he opens his mouth and protests being handled. She went on to say to say he has more personality than all her other pets put together and is generally a very sweet snake.

He is about 2 hours away and my experience is limited to ball pythons. Does any of this sound like normal boa behavior or should I move on? He comes with a 10 gallon tank, heat mat, cage furnishings and the snake for $250 dollars. Im interested in a 5 footsnake with personality, good feeding response, and a laid back attitude. 

Thanks for any advice you have to offer...

----------

_Phillydubs_ (03-10-2019)

----------


## WhompingWillow

I don't own a Nic but they are on my short list of locality boas to look out for at Tinley because I think they're beautiful. Hopefully someone with direct experience will chime in.

I will say that if he's actually being fed pinkies that's definitely not large enough prey. Poor thing is probably starving. Could explain some of the defensive behavior. Do you have any photos? If you do end up getting him you're likely to save his life. Sounds like this lady doesn't have a clue.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-12-2019),_Phillydubs_ (03-10-2019),SVT Wylde (03-10-2019)

----------


## Phillydubs

If you are interested in the species and you think thats a fair price then go see it and decide. 

A quick MM search showed me 2 for sale at $200 so factor shipping you are at the price now. 

If you are alarmed by the questions you pose then maybe find a solid breeder and buy one direct. You can get great deals from cl but also bad stuff so be careful. 

Is she def housing them together? Where is the ten gallon coming from?

Some of the other stuff seem common especially for an uneducated or lax keeper. Sounds like its being fed wrong prey. Not handled a lot or well and these are things that can be fixed easily with some effort and patience. 

It all comes down to you as a consumer and if you think its worth spending money on. You can get a pretty nice boa for $250 so take a look at the market and what catches your eye before you run and take on someone elses problem or gold. 

No mayer what. Excerise prioer qt especially when bringing in a random animal in.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-12-2019),_dakski_ (03-10-2019),_JRLongton_ (03-11-2019),SVT Wylde (03-10-2019)

----------


## Phillydubs

> I don't own a Nic but they are on my short list of locality boas to look out for at Tinley because I think they're beautiful. Hopefully someone with direct experience will chime in.
> 
> I will say that if he's actually being fed pinkies that's definitely not large enough prey. Poor thing is probably starving. Could explain some of the defensive behavior. Do you have any photos? If you do end up getting him you're likely to save his life. Sounds like this lady doesn't have a clue.



Well said/\/\/\/\

there is also that. The life saving point. Tugs my heart too if thats the case. 

However, Id negotiate that price down especially in person pick up
w cash and if she wants it gone then may be in your wallets favor

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-12-2019),_dakski_ (03-10-2019),SVT Wylde (03-10-2019)

----------


## SVT Wylde

From what I understand, she had the Nic in a 55 gallon tank but her ball python was bigger and needed the room. I think she tried to house them together. There are a few pics on Craigslist and he looks a little underweight but not to bad. Ill try to post some pics on here tomorrow evening if I can figure it out. 

My BP is a rescue named Abraham and the Nics name is Lincoln so it just kinda draws me to him. I think hed be a good snake with some work and if I couldnt handle him maybe I can find him a home later with someone who can. She said he has never been super defensive just cranky. 

I just got got another text from her and she said he eats a pinky every 2 weeks  :Weirdface:

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-12-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Well I've got a mainland hypo Nicaraguan and a corn island Nicaraguan, both of these very rarely hold on and my Peruvian longtail boas too for some reason.yet some hold on for dear life,lol
I love my nics. Mine are proper chilled out and there great to handle, never hissed or struck at me but as any one with a boa will tell have such an amazing food drive and would probably eat ever day if I let them,my mainland nics colours are just so good and only get better with age.i live the high speckling on her , As you said they not too big either , in my ooythete a very underated boa.both my females are 4years old and under 5ft.
I think what's been said about the food is correct the babies I bred last year started off on small mice so this one on pinkies at six months is probably hungry.
Good luck with your decision and I can't wait to see pics

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

SVT Wylde (03-11-2019)

----------


## Skyrivers

I am not sure but I think Ruby is a Nicaraguan Boa. I took her as a rescue and she is around 5 feet full grown. Recovering nicely from the extreme abuse she went through. She is supposedly 8 years old. Easy to handle. Is very active for a boa IMO. Other boas I have hand were more chill and relaxed (couch potato's), but she is on the move. I rescue a lot. Under most circumstances my rescues get rehomed. With her level of abuse I decided to keep her.

Things to keep in mind. 

1. Active
2. Love to climb and be up high. 
3. Seams to eat weekly so I feed smaller (medium rats instead of large) items but not to small. (might be related to her being starved for a year?)
4. Is bold when it comes to food. (might be related to her being starved for a year?)
5. Loves to hide as best she can from site. 
6. Hook training is necessary! 
7. Can smell a rat a mile away.
8. Intelligent. 
9. Is a relationship not just a pet. 
10. She prefers cooler temps than a python. (for my girl, anything over 85 she hates and will avoid the spot.)

This is just one animal in my care and not truly sure of locality.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-12-2019),_JRLongton_ (03-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-11-2019),SVT Wylde (03-11-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> I am not sure but I think Ruby is a Nicaraguan Boa. I took her as a rescue and she is around 5 feet full grown. Recovering nicely from the extreme abuse she went through. She is supposedly 8 years old. Easy to handle. Is very active for a boa IMO. Other boas I have hand were more chill and relaxed (couch potato's), but she is on the move. I rescue a lot. Under most circumstances my rescues get rehomed. With her level of abuse I decided to keep her.
> 
> Things to keep in mind. 
> 
> 1. Active
> 2. Love to climb and be up high. 
> 3. Seams to eat weekly so I feed smaller (medium rats instead of large) items but not to small. (might be related to her being starved for a year?)
> 4. Is bold when it comes to food. (might be related to her being starved for a year?)
> 5. Loves to hide as best she can from site. 
> ...


I cant remember seeing pics of ruby skyrivers.
when my nic was younger she always was on her shelf, I could do with upgrading my shelves as most of mine dont fit them
Anymore 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Skyrivers

> I cant remember seeing pics of ruby skyrivers.
> when my nic was younger she always was on her shelf, I could do with upgrading my shelves as most of mine dont fit them
> Anymore 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...r-health/page5

Here is her rescue thread.

----------

_JRLongton_ (03-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-11-2019),SVT Wylde (03-11-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...r-health/page5
> 
> Here is her rescue thread.


So sorry skyrivers ,I had seen this thread and even commented on it numerous times. Doh 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Skyrivers

> So sorry skyrivers ,I had seen this thread and even commented on it numerous times. Doh 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Am I correct in assuming she is a Nicaraguan?

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-11-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Am I correct in assuming she is a Nicaraguan?


She has got a high speckling and size wise is very close.  My nic is Hypo So is a lot redder than ruby  shes also gravid in this photo , shes not obese,lol 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-12-2019)

----------


## artgecko

OP:  I'd be very cautious with quarantine and it def. sounds like the boa might be underfed.  I'd also consider that coming from such an unreliable source, you may not be able to call it a Nic for sure.. As a pet, that won't matter, but if you ever were to breed (or have interest in such) I would not breed from it just because of the lack of documentation.  

Very skittish boas may "run" and not grab on.  My new BCL pair does this although none of my boas have ever shown that behavior.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-11-2019),SVT Wylde (03-11-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> OP:  I'd be very cautious with quarantine and it def. sounds like the boa might be underfed.  I'd also consider that coming from such an unreliable source, you may not be able to call it a Nic for sure.. As a pet, that won't matter, but if you ever were to breed (or have interest in such) I would not breed from it just because of the lack of documentation.  
> 
> Very skittish boas may "run" and not grab on.  My new BCL pair does this although none of my boas have ever shown that behavior.


Artgecko, my bcl very rarely hold on too, there really slow but the amount of times I've nearly dropped them is crazy.

Op
 Do you have any pics of this boa your thinking of getting

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## SVT Wylde

Here are a few pictures of him. She said she paid $300 from a local breeder. 

[/URL]



[/URL]


[/URL]

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-11-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looks like it could well be especially with the high speckling, could be really nice once settled, don't forget to quarantine properly

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

SVT Wylde (03-11-2019)

----------


## SVT Wylde

Thanks for the replies. I finally figured out how to post pics on this site. lol He would strictly be a pet and frankly I could care less about colors and markings. I want a good laid back pet snake that wont try to kill me when I open his enclosure. I'll have a few more questions about quarantine and bedding if I get him.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-11-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Thanks for the replies. I finally figured out how to post pics on this site. lol He would strictly be a pet and frankly I could care less about colors and markings. I want a good laid back pet snake that wont try to kill me when I open his enclosure. I'll have a few more questions about quarantine and bedding if I get him.


Don't be afraid to ask any questions there's plenty of nice people on here to help you along the way

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

SVT Wylde (03-12-2019)

----------


## SVT Wylde

> Don't be afraid to ask any questions there's plenty of nice people on here to help you along the way
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


This website has been great with information on keeping my ball python. I failed miserably at this 20 years ago and the help here has made it a breeze this time around.

Im still on the fence about getting a boa. My BP is perfectly fine going 3-4 days without handling and I think boas prefer more interaction to keep them tame. I work long hours on rotating shifts and I get to interact with my snake when I get time. Im still doing my research and reading old threads.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-12-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> This website has been great with information on keeping my ball python. I failed miserably at this 20 years ago and the help here has made it a breeze this time around.
> 
> Im still on the fence about getting a boa. My BP is perfectly fine going 3-4 days without handling and I think boas prefer more interaction to keep them tame. I work long hours on rotating shifts and I get to interact with my snake when I get time. Im still doing my research and reading old threads.


Boas are great , I have 14, there interactive great feeders and love to be handled, this little boa is young enough to relax with and never going to be too big ,I think once you give the right sized food  she will be a lot more chilled,mine are so chilled especially when out, deffo worth persevering with, it's up to you at the end of the day good luck

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-12-2019)

----------


## SVT Wylde

> Boas are great , I have 14, there interactive great feeders and love to be handled, this little boa is young enough to relax with and never going to be too big ,I think once you give the right sized food  she will be a lot more chilled,mine are so chilled especially when out, deffo worth persevering with, it's up to you at the end of the day good luck
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


She says that he is a very chill snake in general. I’m not really concerned about his personality, I think that can be worked out with some good feedings like you said.  Are your boas was good with intermittent handling? Like 45 min every 3 days?  That’s really the only thing holding me back, not being sure if I have enough time to spend with him.


The previous replies in this post have convinced me that my initial concerns are probably just minor issues that aren’t really a big deal at all.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-12-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> She says that he is a very chill snake in general. Im not really concerned about his personality, I think that can be worked out with some good feedings like you said.  Are your boas was good with intermittent handling? Like 45 min every 3 days?  Thats really the only thing holding me back, not being sure if I have enough time to spend with him.
> 
> 
> The previous replies in this post have convinced me that my initial concerns are probably just minor issues that arent really a big deal at all.


Sometimes a week in between and they still nice and relaxed, boas are pretty good for that , I go on holiday for two weeks and my friend comes and checks the water but never gets them out and they still fine. Small boas soon learn to relax once they have a full tum and learn to trust you, deffo worth Tap training too

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

SVT Wylde (03-12-2019)

----------


## SVT Wylde

Thats great, OK thanks for the information. I will message her later in the week and see if I can get some wiggle room on the price. It sounds like she is a little high.

- - - Updated - - -

Thats great, OK thanks for the information. I will message her later in the week and see if I can get some wiggle room on the price. It sounds like she is a little high.

----------


## Bogertophis

Good luck...sounds like this snake would be a good fit for you...I know (as more of a "rescuer") I'd be drawn to it... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Hopefully no negative "surprises"...

----------

SVT Wylde (03-12-2019)

----------


## SVT Wylde

> Good luck...sounds like this snake would be a good fit for you...I know (as more of a "rescuer") I'd be drawn to it...  Hopefully no negative "surprises"...


Thank you! I agree. I got super lucky with my BP and Im hoping lightning strikes twice. She hasnt replied to my text from earlier today so if he is gone its probably to a better home and I know enough now to have a general idea of the boa I want and how to care for him. Its a win/win either way. lol

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-12-2019)

----------


## artgecko

I own 5 boas and some go maybe 2-3 weeks without intensive handling (other than moving for cleaning, etc.).  I can still grab my ~6' male BCA without any issues even if it has been a month without handling. 

The main thing with boas, IMO, is tap-training (hook training).  They have a very strong feed response.  Some of mine will even slam the glass of their enclosure if my hand happens to cross it too closely.  These same boas, once I stroke them with a hook and let them know it isn't feeding time, are perfectly tame and chill.  They just LOVE to eat and are quick to assume food is coming until told otherwise.  I hook train mine by touching them with the hook any time I go into their enclosure for anything other than feeding. This wakes them up and takes them out of "food mode".  Other than that, I've had no temperament issues with mine even while administering meds or getting them straight out of their shipping containers.  Even my two tiny BCL showed no fear striking or hissing when being taken out of their shipment box.  Some boas can be more nippy or defensive though, so it really depends on the snake.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-12-2019),SVT Wylde (03-12-2019)

----------


## SVT Wylde

Thats great info! Ive been reading various things that pop up on Google search that is very contradictory in regards to care and handling. This boa will need hook training right off the bat. Im sure hes crazy hungry after a pinky every two weeks. She has a very big and healthy ball python and I think she is just misinformed on boas.

----------


## bns

The urge to 'rescue' a boa off of craiglist is strong. I've done it with some luck and without. I haven't done it in more than a decade and will not do it again.

The current keeper of this boa doesn't have a clue...increasing the odds of this going poorly.
Are you prepared for this to turn into a mess? Going to the vet repeatedly? Having to medicate a snake? Mites infecting your bp? 
I know a keeper who lost her entire breeding operation (20 boas) from having a big heart and acquiring a rescue boa. The boa had mites and spread disease (IBD) to most of the collection. 

The boa in question appears to be from Central America (I would not say Nic but who knows?) There are boas from this region that are known to not be the best at human interaction. I had one for many years that was near enough in appearance to be a litter mate of the photos you posted. That boa did not tolerate handling very well...continuously trying to crawl away and rarely would hold on to my hand...

Good luck with your decision but I suggest getting your first boa from a reputable breeder.

----------

SVT Wylde (03-13-2019)

----------


## SVT Wylde

> The urge to 'rescue' a boa off of craiglist is strong. I've done it with some luck and without. I haven't done it in more than a decade and will not do it again.
> 
> The current keeper of this boa doesn't have a clue...increasing the odds of this going poorly.
> Are you prepared for this to turn into a mess? Going to the vet repeatedly? Having to medicate a snake? Mites infecting your bp? 
> I know a keeper who lost her entire breeding operation (20 boas) from having a big heart and acquiring a rescue boa. The boa had mites and spread disease (IBD) to most of the collection. 
> 
> The boa in question appears to be from Central America (I would not say Nic but who knows?) There are boas from this region that are known to not be the best at human interaction. I had one for many years that was near enough in appearance to be a litter mate of the photos you posted. That boa did not tolerate handling very well...continuously trying to crawl away and rarely would hold on to my hand...
> 
> Good luck with your decision but I suggest getting your first boa from a reputable breeder.





Those are great points and several of those never crossed my mind. Im going to have to go see Im before I make a decision. Ill know more after a 2 hour drive on Sat.

----------


## dakski

> Those are great points and several of those never crossed my mind. Im going to have to go see Im before I make a decision. Ill know more after a 2 hour drive on Sat.


Good luck and keep us in the loop. 

Boas rock, but you want to start with a happy and healthy one. That's up to you to decide. 

Both my boas do very well with handling; better than any of of my other snakes. I can not handle for a while and they are fine, or I can handle for a longer duration and they are fine. 

45 minutes is a long time to handle. I don't really handle any of my snakes that long, except Behira sometimes (Ghost BCI). The only way I handle her that long is if she's either playing on her scaffolding/climbing station or she falls asleep on me (which happens often). She's that chill. 

The other thing is that Boas are generally sweethearts, once allowed to settle in, and handled 2-3X a week, give or take, with gentle and respectful handling. However, they have a killer food drive. Make sure to hook train whatever boa you get. I can help with that, as can others, if you have questions.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-13-2019),SVT Wylde (03-13-2019)

----------


## SVT Wylde

I asked for a video of this snake and she sent me one a few minutes ago. He is very lethargic and instead of tongue flicking he would just stick his tongue out and lay it on her arm for 30-40 seconds. It happened 3 times in a 5 min video. 

I have saw enough, I thanked her for her time and suggested feed him one small mouse a week and see a vet if he doesnt get better. I dont know whether Im more mad or more sad about this whole situation but it sucks. I will probably take the numerous suggestions here and start with a baby boa from a reputable breeder.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-13-2019)

----------


## JRLongton

> He is very lethargic and instead of tongue flicking he would just stick his tongue out and lay it on her arm for 30-40 seconds. It happened 3 times in a 5 min video.


Christ, its very upsetting to hear things like that. 

The temptation to rescue the poor guy can be strong, but it is such a risk to take...

On  the brighter side, Spring is almost here. That means there'll be lots  of new hatchlings and snakelets to start off right with!

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-13-2019),_dakski_ (03-13-2019),SVT Wylde (03-13-2019)

----------


## SVT Wylde

> 45 minutes is a long time to handle. I don't really handle any of my snakes that long, except Behira sometimes (Ghost BCI). The only way I handle her that long is if she's either playing on her scaffolding/climbing station or she falls asleep on me (which happens often).


So keep it to 20-25 min about 3 times a week? My BP seems to enjoy being out but I know they stress easily. I keep him to 30 min twice a week, usually less.

----------


## Bogertophis

> So keep it to 20-25 min about 3 times a week? My BP seems to enjoy being out but I know they stress easily. I keep him to 30 min twice a week, usually less.


Every snake is different.  It's always better to keep it brief while a snake is getting to know you & settling in, but after that it's a judgement call.  Most snakes are shy 
& feel safer when hiding, which they can learn to do when held close to you in a "sheltering" manner.  As long as your snake eats normally, it's probably not stressed, 
& it's usually safe to gradually increase the time.

Another consideration (& an explanation too):  remember that the intrinsic needs of each kind of snake and also it's physical body size will help determine how long they 
are comfortable being held.  Ball pythons & boas are heavy-bodied snakes with a greater need for warmth, & we are roughly 98.6* so in handling, we are supplying them 
with that warmth.  The bigger the snake is, the longer it takes them to warm up, whereas colubrids may possibly over-heat.  Always consider the environmental temper-
ature along with the kind & size of snake you're handling...desert dwelling snakes, versus those from cooler temperate climates, and remember that fear isn't the only 
reason they get restless- they may just be too warm.  

The large BCI that I had for many years was very comfortable around my waist for a couple hours when I watched a movie, & she fought going back in her cage.  :Very Happy:  
Small or slender snakes have a good reason they cannot do that, though if the room is cooler, that will be a factor for how long they can tolerate.  The reasons my 
robust 7' Florida rat snakes have done so well for "meet & greets" that last at least 4+ hours is that (besides being tame & used to people), they are from a warm 
climate & have good body size that takes a long time before they over-heat...plus the summertime event is always indoors, with A/C.

----------

_JRLongton_ (03-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-13-2019),SVT Wylde (03-13-2019)

----------


## SVT Wylde

Great info! I’ll do shorter sessions and go for 3 times a week. I try to handle him late in the evenings when he is awake. Waking me up in the middle of the “night”and handling me would stress me out lol 

I’m talking to a breeder I found on Morph Market called Gilbert Boas. Seems like a really good guy and very responsive to messages. I’ll keep an eye out for a spring hatchling.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-13-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

I think that's a good call, at least you can grow to trust each other from scratch, good luck and post plenty when you get one

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

SVT Wylde (03-13-2019)

----------

